# Topics > Smart home > Smart home agro devices >  Sprinkl, smart home irrigation controller, Sprinkl.IO LLC, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Sprinkl.IO LLC

"Sprinkl - The Next Generation Irrigation Controller" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Sprinkl Conserve - upgrade your irrigation controller!

Published on May 12, 2016




> Sprinkl Conserve connects an offline irrigation controller to the cloud, adding water conservation, basic remote management, and municipal restriction handling for specific areas. 
> 
> Management apps are available for both iOS and Android devices.

----------

